# My Office Spec



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I always wanted a spec!


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

The Anubias arrived in the mail. Trying to root it in the holes of the driftwood. I am pretty happy with the way the tank turned out. If I could do it again I would have chosen much smaller drift wood. It looks much to large in this tank....but lesson learned for the next one. Anyone have advice for purchasing shrimp? My LFS selection is horrible.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

IndyCRC said:


> . Anyone have advice for purchasing shrimp? My LFS selection is horrible.
> 
> View attachment 35993


SnS here. Craigslist. EBay. Aquabid.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> SnS here. Craigslist. EBay. Aquabid.


+1 Though i far prefer the SnS here. Great folks.
That tank is going to look great when it grows in.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

There's a tiny little hole on the back wall of the tank that works as another intake for the filter... make sure your substrate is higher than the height of that hole or you block it with some pantyhose (something that'll still allow water through) cause that thing will gobble up shrimplets once your RCS start breeding. I also recommend putting a small strip of sponge or pantyhose along the overflow in the back to stop them from crawling back there and getting stuck. I had quite a few babies manage to find a way into the back of mine, climb into the filter sponge and get stuck inside and I think grow until they eventually died just sitting there stuck in the sponge.

What a terrible death lol


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks good! I don't think the driftwood is too big, I like the sense of vertical-ness (for lack of a better term, heh) that it gives to the tank 

I'm also in Indy, which LFS do you use?


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

tbarabash said:


> There's a tiny little hole on the back wall of the tank that works as another intake for the filter... make sure your substrate is higher than the height of that hole or you block it with some pantyhose (something that'll still allow water through) cause that thing will gobble up shrimplets once your RCS start breeding. I also recommend putting a small strip of sponge or pantyhose along the overflow in the back to stop them from crawling back there and getting stuck.


Thanks for the advice! I actually blocked that intake completely. Coming from Reef tanks I didn't see the need for it nor I have I ever seen that type of design in any other AIO tank.

I have been experimenting with different sizes of sponge covering the overflow. Nothing seems to fit just right. I am not sure how to use pantyhose but it seems like a great idea. The sponges I have tried move side to side and up and down so far from perfect. Luckily I am still 2 weeks away from shrimp at least.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

Penny said:


> Looks good! I don't think the driftwood is too big, I like the sense of vertical-ness (for lack of a better term, heh) that it gives to the tank
> 
> I'm also in Indy, which LFS do you use?


Thanks! Like everyone always says....it looks better in person. 

I usually go to The Reef. It is hit and miss....but I have been going there for over ten years and like the local small business feel it has. For plants I mostly get them from the guy on eBay that sells out of Malaysia. So far very good luck and very cheap. Is there one you prefer?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

IndyCRC said:


> I have been experimenting with different sizes of sponge covering the overflow. Nothing seems to fit just right. I am not sure how to use pantyhose but it seems like a great idea. The sponges I have tried move side to side and up and down so far from perfect. Luckily I am still 2 weeks away from shrimp at least.


I gave away two of these as presents, all setup with cull fire red. What I did was bought the same sponge block that it uses and cut out a piece for the top. I don't know good it works, but last I've heard there were babies everywhere.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

ShortFin said:


> I gave away two of these as presents, all setup with cull fire red. What I did was bought the same sponge block that it uses and cut out a piece for the top. I don't know good it works, but last I've heard there were babies everywhere.



Are you referring to blocking the overflow with the sponge inside the tank or filling the back chamber to the top with sponge material? I will post a picture of what I am trying hopefully tonight. Thanks for the help...I really appreciate it.


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm referring to filling the back chamber to the top. I want to make it simple as can be because these people have no fish/shrimp experiences. I put x-mas moss and subwassertang in them.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

ShortFin said:


> I'm referring to filling the back chamber to the top. I want to make it simple as can be because these people have no fish/shrimp experiences. I put x-mas moss and subwassertang in them.


Great! Problem solved. I will just buy some one Amazon and go for it. Thanks again.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just came upon your office tank, look really great! I liked how you tucked the anubis into that hole. And I think your driftwood is a perfect size. Looks like a small mountain. As for shrimp you should definitely check out the swap and shop here, it will be much cheaper even with shipping. And they will be healthier as well.

As for the pantyhose, I am not very familiar with the tank but could you use a rubberband to hold it in place? The problem with pantyhose is that it clogs really fast though, so it should be easily removable to clean.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

I go to The Reef too. A bit pricey but I like to support local businesses, heh! I haven't bought fish there, just plants and snails which are doing great but you are right - not a lot of selection for shrimp. They almost always have cherries, and ghosts of course and I have occasionally seen sinagpores but that's about it. I actually just got two cherries from them on Saturday, but they both died today (my first experience with shrimp, so probably my fault not theirs!) You are probably best off buying them from someone on here... seems like a lot of people who know what they are doing! Probably cheaper, too! I would have done the same but my bowl is small and I only wanted 2, most places online you have to buy at least 10.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

The tank has now officially been running for 31 days. The tank has cycled and all the parameters seem great. Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate all at 0 ppm. 

Its shrimp time now and I think I have decided to go with the SnS. Prices seem to be great and the quality is probably superior to a LFS. My PH seems to be pretty stable at around 7.0. I think I am going to switch to just treating my tap water. It has a natural PH of around 7.4-7.5 that seems to be more appropriate for red cherry shrimp. Any input would be great. 

There has been some pretty slow growth on the ferns and moss but very promising. Here is a picture...not much difference...but its something.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I still really like that driftwood that looks like a mountain. How well did you anubis take root? Your pH values sound perfect for RCS. And also good idea to get it from the SnS instead of the LFS (make sure to ask for a heat pack, getting cold now)!

I expected the slow growth since you're not really providing any nutrients to the plants right? Except for from the water changes. The growth on the fern will speed up with the shrimps come but in all my shrimp tanks the anubis's haven't even grown AT ALL. They haven't been decaying which is good, but I made a decision to start dosing ferts to encourage new leaf growth from the rhyzome.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> I expected the slow growth since you're not really providing any nutrients to the plants right? Except for from the water changes. The growth on the fern will speed up with the shrimps come but in all my shrimp tanks the anubis's haven't even grown AT ALL. They haven't been decaying which is good, but I made a decision to start dosing ferts to encourage new leaf growth from the rhyzome.



I am dosing Flourish Excel. About 2 drops a day Mon-Sat. I am getting good growth out of the moss lately. The ferns are sprouting like crazy on the rhyzome....still not sure how to trim and control that...I guess trial and error. I cant really tell if the Anubis is rooting. It certainly isnt growing.


----------



## ISail (Mar 13, 2011)

Great looking tank, and great looking driftwood. Good luck with the shrimps and keep us posted.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a small update. Everything is growing great. Algae is at a minimum. I missed one water change due to things out of my control...but everything looks fine. Moss is going crazy and will probably be trimmed next week. I have new growth on the anubis as well. I have now removed all the old growth on the ferns because it is growing like crazy. Sorry for the horrible pictures. Hopefully I can get someone with a decent camera to take some.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are some slightly better pics including a closeup of Anubius growth. Hopefully someone is interested.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

IndyCRC said:


> Here are some slightly better pics including a closeup of Anubius growth. Hopefully someone is interested.


When in doubt, always post more pictures.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is one of the new inhabitants. Two Pinocchio Shrimp. I just happen to come across them at the LFS and they seem to fit my water parameters and tank size great. So far very active and they eat algae like crazy.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Seems like a ghost/glass shrimp? What are all those little white specs on the DW behind the shrimp?


----------



## toaster (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a great spec, I have a spec with smaller piece of driftwood and wish mine was slightly bigger 

Have you managed to find alternative lighting for yours? I've been recommended to stray away from the Arcadia 9w pods, which I thought would be the best solution. And still no hope trying to get a different light.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Seems like a ghost/glass shrimp? What are all those little white specs on the DW behind the shrimp?


They are "Pinocchio Shrimp, other common names include Rhino Shrimp (named for the rhino shaped nose). The Pinocchio Shrimp is native to the coastal areas of India and Southeast Asia."

I just happen to come across them at the LFS. So far they are very active and interesting. Constantly out looking for food and swimming. I wish they would breed but they need brackish/salt water. The little white specs are just shrimp poop as far as I know.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

toaster said:


> Looks like a great spec, I have a spec with smaller piece of driftwood and wish mine was slightly bigger
> 
> Have you managed to find alternative lighting for yours? I've been recommended to stray away from the Arcadia 9w pods, which I thought would be the best solution. And still no hope trying to get a different light.


Thanks! I have not found a better light.....to be honest I have really stopped looking due to how healthy the tank is. I am dosing two drops of Fourish excel 6 days a week with a 35-40% water change once a week with RO water mixed with 1/8 teaspoon of Equilibrium (Seachem) and it appears to be working great.


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

*New Pics (with better camera!)*

Here are some updated pics with a much much better camera. Still trying to figure out how to photograph aquariums. Maybe invest in a macro lens? I also added roughly 15 RCS from a member on SNS.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not sure if it's the camera or not but your moss is getting very green! Nice growth on it as well!

What are you feeding the shrimp? Are the Pinocchio Shrimp still in there?


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Not sure if it's the camera or not but your moss is getting very green! Nice growth on it as well!
> 
> What are you feeding the shrimp? Are the Pinocchio Shrimp still in there?



The moss is very green in person. The camera is also leaps and bounds better than anything I have owned before. This is the first time I have ever used the camera and think once i get a tripod I can really get some great shots. Everything is growing like crazy......even the Anubs. 

I am feeding the shrimp HBH Crab and lobster bites. There is one Pinocchio shrimp left. The other two managed to jump out of the small hole in the top. The surviving shrimp is very healthy and molts all the time growing surprisingly quickly. He is hard to photograph (for me) though.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What do people say when they walk by the office and see the tank?


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> What do people say when they walk by the office and see the tank?


Unfortunately it sits at my small business behind the counter. Very few people show much interest. I have never had another person in the hobby come in. Kids obviously get a big kick out of it though. The only question I get is "so do you eat them our what?"


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks great! I just ordered a Spec today and I'm trying to come up with some ideas for design The moss looks like it's doing awesome. I like what you did there attaching it to a stone (at least that's what it looks like) I think I will try that with mine also. I bet your shrimp are very happy!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

IndyCRC said:


> Unfortunately it sits at my small business behind the counter. Very few people show much interest. I have never had another person in the hobby come in. Kids obviously get a big kick out of it though. The only question I get is "so do you eat them our what?"


"No, but they do eat little children who talk too much."


----------



## IndyCRC (Feb 24, 2009)

*2/1/12 Update*

Just a few pics of the tanks progress.


----------

